# Danger of crossbreeding



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

Will Endler's (or even common guppies) crossbreed with Platys in a community tank?

More generally, (I know Swordtails and Platys will crossbreed), but how common is it for them to cross with Mollies and Guppies?


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

cantstop said:


> Will Endler's (or even common guppies) crossbreed with Platys in a community tank?
> 
> More generally, (I know Swordtails and Platys will crossbreed), but how common is it for them to cross with Mollies and Guppies?


Platies can not crossbreed with guppies nor with mollies nor with endlers for that matter. it's not specifically the different genera that makes it impossible but their sexual organs are not compatible with another to have natural mating. Does not mean that they won't chase eachother in an attempt to mate. But again, no chance they can crossbreed.
Yes, platies and swordtails can crossbreed with another. Mollies can crossbreed with endlers, guppies and Limia species.


----------



## cantstop (1 mo ago)

emeraldking said:


> Platies can not crossbreed with guppies nor with mollies nor with endlers for that matter. it's not specifically the different genera that makes it impossible but their sexual organs are not compatible with another to have natural mating. Does not mean that they won't chase eachother in an attempt to mate. But again, no chance they can crossbreed.
> Yes, platies and swordtails can crossbreed with another. Mollies can crossbreed with endlers, guppies and Limia species.


That's good to know. It's just one of those things fish store people have said. So I thought I would check the accuracy. Glad I did.


----------

